# Thank You Everyone



## Anne0522 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you !!!! â˜º

 ​


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Since you have a flor-length dress, your shoes will not be the center of attention, but I recommend something black or silver^^ Also,a  bit of a heel to make you look taller and leaner can't hurt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For makeup, I'd go for a smoky eye that's not full force- maybe a bit dulled down to dark grey even.

If you're not going to wear jewelry, then it's safe for your clutch to be a bit loud- I'd go for something sparkly or metallic or even sequins lol


----------



## Slinkycats (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree, black or silver and at least a small heel. I would also recommend wearing your hair down if its longer or at least half down. You could also wear some sort of jewelled hair accessories as well to go with the embellishments on your dress.


----------



## perlanga (Dec 13, 2011)

Definitely silver for shoes!!!!

I love that dress, very glam. I would say a navy smokey eye, it would be perfect for that dress, and a I would do a sheer pink lipgloss.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree with silver shoes. As far as makeup, I would do a natural eyeshadow look with a eyeliner that pops. Lipstick/ lipgloss I would go with a red, nude, or pink. Hair accessories should be minimal, maybe a nice silver clip (butterfly etc),  something nice with a blue clutch purse.

Hope you enjoy the banquet! You are going to look wonderful in whatever you choose.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 14, 2011)

_I thinking 1950's inspired makeup -  Audrey Hepburn styling.  Dark heavy winged liner, false lashes, red perfect lips.  Silver or black shoes, matching long clutch.  If you have to buy new shoes...go with black because its more versatile. _


----------



## sharonwills (Dec 14, 2011)

I would also say the same thing for shoes - silver.

For clutch you can get one of the blue color matching your dress. Or you can even go for silver clutch.

For hair accessories it depends on how you style your hair. You'll get ideas from pics here - 

http://www.thebeautyinsiders.com/styling-with-hair-accessories.html


----------



## Tirin (Dec 14, 2011)

Jewelry isn't needed, because of the silver color in the dress! Just shiny silver earrings (seems like you wear earrings from your avatar) would look good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for makeup, light eye shadows and false lashes look good together, so that your eye lashes stand out and make your eyes pop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nude lips (with pink lipgloss) and rosy cheeks. 

I'd get a silver clutch - not a blue one! A silver one would look really pretty!


----------

